# Our Beloved Casey is gone.



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

She died last night from * hemangiosarcoma.*
It was sudden. She was at the dog park yesterday with the other dogs and carried her ball like she always does. Later that afternoon I went to give her one of her favorite treats and she didn't want it.
Big red flag. I looked at her gums and they were very pale. I rushed her to the vet and it all went downhill from there.
She died from hemangiosarcoma. Something GSD's get often.
There is no warning, she just bleed out.
They removed her spleen but then she went into cardiac arrest a few hours later. They tried to bring her back but could not.
My heart is broken. I lOVE YOU CASEY.
She was only 10 years and 3 months old.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Casey.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

RIP Casey, you were loved!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she lived her life to the fullest, to the very end.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge Casey.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.My thoughts are w/you. RIP Casey.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*OUr Beloved Casey is Gone*

I am so sorry for your loss. It doesn't seem to matter what the age, they're never with us long enough. I


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your fur baby. 

RIP Casey


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, I know how heart breaking it is to loose one of our babies. RIP Casey.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

There truly are not enough words that can take the pain away of losing a beloved dog.
I hope she visits you in your dreams and helps you to feel better about her loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved Casey. I lost my Basu at the same age to hemangiosarcoma. What a terrible disease.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you! Since it was Casey's time, I'm glad it was quick. She was well loved and enjoyed a life some dogs could only wish for.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

So many of us on this board have lost our beloved GSDs to this dreaded disease. 

Please know you are in my thoughts. DogSpeed to the Bridge for Casey.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It is never easy to lose a loved one! Run free Casey! You'll meet each other at the Bridge one day!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry  

((Hugs))) 

Rip Casey girl.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your furry friend.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your great loss. the club nobody wants to belong to, and too many of us do.

rest in peace beautiful casey, bless your heart.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you in the sudden loss of Casey.
:halogsd: Run Free Casey


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> She died last night from *hemangiosarcoma.*
> It was sudden. She was at the dog park yesterday with the other dogs and carried her ball like she always does. Later that afternoon I went to give her one of her favorite treats and she didn't want it.
> Big red flag. I looked at her gums and they were very pale. I rushed her to the vet and it all went downhill from there.
> She died from hemangiosarcoma. Something GSD's get often.
> ...


How terribly sad for you! Our greatest sympathy!

Only consolation is that your poor pup didn't suffer very long!

*And she will be waiting at the bridge! *


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

How very sad. It is never easy to lose our furbabies but it must be so especially heart wrenching when it's so sudden.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss....they leave us much too soon!

:rip: Casey

Lee


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Casey, run free at the bridge sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. RIP Dear Angel, you are missed.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Big, big, big hugs. :hugs: So very sorry !!!!!!!!!!!!  Rip, Casey.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm am so sorry.  Too young, and taken so fast - what a tragic shock.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So so Sorry!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

RIP Casey. It's such a cruel swift affliction... but in some ways spares us the heartache of other lingering diseases. No matter what the cause, it's a tragedy to loose our loved ones so suddenly. You do have wonderful memories up until her last day


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

She lived the best life with you and your family. She was a very lucky dog to have you as a Mom...and I know you were lucky to have her. My heart is breaking for you. I'm here if you need anything. 

The stars will seem brighter...the winds will feel softer...the rainbows will seem brighter...the butterflies will seem closer to you....She will be all around you!!! There's another angel above... {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear of Casey's passing. hugs R.I.P. Casey


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So so sorry - Been there - at least the only consolation was how quick it was for her.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry. RIP precious sweet girl.......


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Dear Casey, good faithful companion; giver of endless unconditional love, teacher of same, and more; sadly for those who remain, your time to move ahead has come. By now, you're getting accustomed to the beautiful new surroundings... lots of children, brilliant colors and smells you've never experienced, lots of other dogs, and not a one has agression or any other issues. You've also forgotten all about what it was like to live with pain. Your hips, your belly and all your other parts are all perfect. All the unpleasant things you lived with without complaining are gone from your memory. However, I'm sure, you will remember your mamma and daddy and family and friends down here who loved you so much, and Kaiser and Gypsy and your kitties, too, and when their turn to leave here comes, you'll be there, ready to greet them and show them around. Till then, run free, beautiful girl. Ps, look for Dylan, he looks just like you, except he's a little bigger. He likes to play as much as you do.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank You All so much.
It means a lot!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I lost my 12.5 yr old yellow lab this spring, same thing. Huge, huge hole. He is buried under our old cherry trees and I still sob if I stop by there.  

I feel for you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sorry.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Casey! I know this must be very heartbreaking for you!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

natalie559 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Casey! I know this must be very heartbreaking for you!


Thank you.
We are devastated and we are All missing her so badly.
Kaiser and Gypsy included. 
Never again. This is it for me and dogs.
It hurts too much. I wanted to go with her, but I still have the other two that need me. 
R.I.P. My Casey :rip:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Sending my condolences to you and all who loved Casey. 
:rip: Rest in Peace beautiful Casey!!!

Hemangiosarcoma is so evil.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/32661-gsdloverii.htmlGSDLover- how are you doing?? Been thinking of you!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

natalie559 said:


> GSDLover- how are you doing?? Been thinking of you!


Thank you.
We are Missing her............ We All are.
Big empty void where she should be.
I knew it would hurt, just didn't know it would hurt this bad. 
My husband and I are going to grief counseling. It helps some. Need more sessions.
I don't have to tell you that it's like losing a child. 
The dogs are grieving too. I'm trying to keep them on their schedule and keep their spirits up.
Taking them camping next week in the rv.
That should help us all a little.
Casey is coming too in her urn. 
I made a promise to Casey that I WILL see her again, and that we will all be together again in the end. So this song is for her.
Again, thank you for your concern. It is much appreciated.
Brigitte


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope the grief counseling helps. I took xanax for a bit when my girl Rio died last December. I hope you feel her presence in your dreams or around you , that may help some.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying that God will bring you His perfect peace that transcends all human understanding.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sending you hugs. I hope the memories you have of Casey will bring you some comfort.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all.
I knew "the price of the ticket, before I got on the train," but it's not making it any easier.
I have had a better relationship with my dogs than I have had with most people I have met......and that includes my kids. Sad to say, but true.
Anyways, I'll save all that for the shrink, but I have a feeling I'm not alone here.
Their unconditional love and their loyalty is unsurpassed.
Anyways.......thank you.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*our beloved casey*

that was the most beautiful song...what a lasting tribute to Casey. May you find peace and rest in your time of grief. My Bear died last August and his picture still sits on my bathroom sink where I see him every morning. Take care.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The song is a beautiful tribute to Casey.My heart goes out to you and your husband. No matter how long we have our furkids it can never be enough. Please take care.
Maggi


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We lost our golden to that when she was 11...so heartbreaking and so fast. I am so sorry for your loss...nothing fills that space a sweet heart dog leaves behind.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh Brigitte, I am so very sorry about your Casey. I am also part of the "hemangio club." Lost my princess three years ago, and thought I would go crazy with the grief and tears. Still think of her every day. Please know that so many of us have said those same words, "I knew it would be hard, but I didn't know it would be this hard." You're in a lot of hearts and prayers. And some people don't post because they don't know what to say, but we are with you in your journey of grief.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hugs: Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Casey had a WONDERFUL last day. They leave us waaaaay to soon.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss. It is so devastating when it happens so suddenly and their is no time to prepare. My heart goes out to you.


----------

